# Bucks Siggys'



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

My sigs


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

#2


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

Well.... I liked the first one, the B/C model til you stuck the dude in the
corner. Now I have to shift to #2.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like them both actually, Gnomey did a favor for me and I appreciate it. Picture of the pilot kinda gives it some additional historical background, at least for someone that knows what the picture represents. It sure beats having a pic of my ugly mug in the sig


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

It isn't a problem Buck, I enjoy doing them. Also once I have a template it is quick to change them so here is the first one without the face of the pilot. In case you wish to use it at a later date.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice, Sir Charles will be happy now


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice Buck! well done Guys!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep. I like it..........and that's all that counts. Oh, and that Buck likes it too!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done, TL.... Now I like them both....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2008)

Crude attempt:





And Njaco posted one in the off topic session as well, bucky.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Marcel, a Gibson Flying V might be more appropriate


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2008)

Buck, don't know if you saw these. I posted them in your other thread.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Chris. I like the last one.


----------

